# Tag axle - Class 3 or class 4 ?



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We will be using French toll motorways in 2013. We have a Bessacarr 769. It is over 3 metres high, over 3.5 tonnes (5 actually) and has a tag axle. On the face of it we would have to pay class 4 rate, the highest. Is there any chance we could get away with paying class 3 rate at the pages. Unfortunately, as we are heading for Spain, time considerations mean that we cannot dawdle and use toll-free roads.
Any advice welcome.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Definition of class 4:

Vehicle with more than two axles and height of 3 metres or more, or GVW of more than 3.5 tonnes

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/vehicle-classification.htm

You pretty much meet that definition, I'd say?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Remus,

We go to northern Spain (Med) every August, best route in my opinion, is central.

Calais, Abberville, Rouen, Millau, perpignan.

And is the cheapest when using Autoroutes.

Steve


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

trevd01 Yes, I know we are class 4 but I wondered if I could claim that a tag axle is not a 'twin' axle and therefore be in class 3 which does allow over 3 metres height and over 3.5 tonnes weight. I must admit I've never crawled under the m/h to check this and it might indeed be a twin axle (I'll be checking that tomorrow). Just wondering if anyone has ever claimed this at peages and been allowed through at the lower rate.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

On my last trip down through France then back when it said class 3 or 4 I pressed the intercom and requested Camping Car Class 2,worked every time.5 ton twin axle Frankia.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

You are the same as us over 3 mtrs 3 axles and 5 ton you will be charged class 4 at 99% of the time. No getting away with it unless you can speak very good french.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you are travelling between Poitiers and Bordeaux use the N10 instead of the motorway, toll free and dual carriageway for almost all the trip. Journey time will be very similar to the motorway.

Mike


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Remus,
We have a Burstner 747 tag axle over 3m, and over 4 tonnes. We always pay class 2 at the tolls. Never had a problem at a manned toll booth and always hit the help button at the automatic and they change it back to class 2. We have travelled all over France both north and south

Hope this helps

Raymond


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Bonjour Comping car class du,merci. 

They can't like you Steve :lol:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep twin rear axels are class 4 and you can most of the time get class 3 and on good days class 2 thats what i have found.... taking into the height as well i have noticed they are not interested in the weight..... well so far.... you just have to pay or use non toll roads...


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Remus,

Hope this helps.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-84963-.html


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The reality is that you are class 4, dependant on the booth operative you may be able to argue a lower rate, however the un-manned booths are unlikely to accept your protestations.
In the past I'd agree (from personal experience) it was sometimes possible to argue the toss, I no longer have a tag axle but understand from a friend that does in 2012 he had been unable to get a reduction (and language no problem).

As others have said steer clear of the Peage there are 2 very good alternative toll free routes to choose from dependant on where in Spain your final destination is


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Remus, 
We have travelled to around France on three seperate occasions this year alone and at least twice evey year for the last 8 ( since we bought our first MH) and I said earlier we have a Burstner 747 tag axle over 3m, and over 4 tonnes. 

We always pay class 2 at the tolls. I have only paid class 3 once ( 2 years ago near Monaco) and always push the help button and its has always been reversed to class 2

Hope this helps 

Raymond


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Will 2nd what finyar / Raymond has stated above.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Came home from 6 month trip last wednesday. Used the toll road from Spanish boarder to Bairritz. Total of 25 Klms €8.90. Do not call that cheap. Good job we still use N/D roads.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi All, 
Just returned from France last weekend and travelled 1500 miles from Cherbourg to Alpe d'Heuz and back.
We travvelled in our 747 tag axle and paid class 2 the whole way.

All manned booths were straight forward and all automatics changed from class 4 to class 2 once we hit the help button.

Hope this helps 

Raymond


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

At 3.5m high and 7,500kg I've always had to pay class 4, at manned or unmanned booths. Does it make a difference that I'm pulling a toad?

Having just read of others who manage a reduction in cost by simply asking I'm tempted to try it, but would it be too cheeky with the toad?

mango


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Officially at least:-

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/vehicle-classification.htm


----------



## weeirv (Aug 13, 2012)

*French Toll Roads*

Hi, Out of interest, how does the barrier at tolls know what the vehicle weight is IE 3.5 tonnes and if its more than that thus putting the vehicle into another classification? Do they go on height, IE over three metre's, then they 'assume' more than 3,5 tonnes! Or are there weight pads!!
Regards,


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

*French toll roads...*

No weigh-scales or pads. Height is scanned and an assumption of weight is made electronically.

It's probably because of the subjective guesswork involved that so many members are able to report toll booth operators' agreement to downgrade a class, simply by asking.

mango


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There are sensors to measure height (and I believe the number of axles that pass) but they are bound to have some tolerance built into it - hence why there are reports of people with lower vehicles getting wrongly graded.......

The toll booth operators (if present) will listen and discuss (in French) and if the booths are unmanned there is a push button help-line option.

I believe (I do a lot of that :lol: ) that it is possible now for VOSA to determine mass while under way in the UK and I wonder whether that option will spread.........

Dave


----------

